# Caltech Fall 2012



## samchoochiu (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I would like to announce this year's Caltech Fall on behalf of delegate and organizer Michael Young. It will be on November 17th.
All additional info in the link http://ca.cubingusa.com/CaltechFall2012/
Events:
2x2
3x3
3x3 OH
4x4
BLD
Magic
Master Magic
Square-1
Pre-registration closes on November 10th! Don't forget!


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I still want those 2 rounds of square-1 on the east coast...


----------



## HEART (Oct 20, 2012)

Really excited for this, hope i get to go. I'm surprised there aren't more people registered yet

Well i'm going for sure now, can't wait to see you all there  Anyone know if speed cube shop will be selling there? I really want a stickerless guhong/zanchi.


----------



## samchoochiu (Nov 1, 2012)

HEART said:


> Really excited for this, hope i get to go. I'm surprised there aren't more people registered yet
> 
> Well i'm going for sure now, can't wait to see you all there  Anyone know if speed cube shop will be selling there? I really want a stickerless guhong/zanchi.


Yes Speedcubeshop is planning to be there! You can email speedcubeshop for any pick-up orders (to avoid shipping costs and in case they didn't bring everything they sell).


----------

